# Nachbesserung Sitzstreben Fanes Enduro 3.0 & Enduro 3.0 Pinion



## AlutechCycles (7. November 2012)

Wir haben leider festgestellt, dass es bei Fahrer/innen Ã¼ber 85Kg und harter Fahrweise langfristig zu MaterialermÃ¼dung im hinteren Teil der Sitzstreben kommen kann. Dadurch kÃ¶nnen sich Verformungen einstellen, die die einwandfreie Funktion des Hinterbaus negativ beeinflussen bzw. das Bauteil zerstÃ¶ren.

Wir mÃ¶chten daher allen Besitzern/innen eines Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmens oder Komplettbikes die kostenlose Nachbesserung der Sitzstreben anbieten. FÃ¼r Fahrer/innen Ã¼ber 85Kg ist diese Nachbesserung obligatorisch.

Um einen mÃ¶glichst reibungslosen Ablauf fÃ¼r Sie zu gewÃ¤hrleisten, setzen Sie sich bitte unter folgender Emailadresse mit uns in Verbindung: [email protected] und nennen Sie uns Ihre Rechnungsnummer.

Sie erhalten von uns ein RÃ¼cksendelabel, mit dem Sie den Rahmen bzw. das Komplettbike bei der Post abgeben kÃ¶nnen. Sollten Sie uns ein Komplettrad zusenden, entfernen Sie bitte die LaufrÃ¤der, damit vereinfachen Sie sich das Verpacken. LÃ¶sen Sie auÃerdem die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltwerkes, um TransportschÃ¤den von Schaltwerk bzw. Schaltauge vorzubeugen.

Wir werden Ihre Sitzstreben ausbauen, kontrollieren und entweder mit einem Gusset verstÃ¤rken oder, sollte bereits eine ErmÃ¼dung zu erkennen sein, gegen eine neue, bereits so verstÃ¤rkte Sitzstreben austauschen. Je nach Art der Lackierung mÃ¼ssen Sie fÃ¼r den Tausch zwei bis max. vier Wochen einkalkulieren. Da diese Nachbesserung nicht zeitkritisch ist, legen Sie die RÃ¼cksendung bitte in einen Zeitraum, in dem Sie so lange auf Ihr Rad verzichten kÃ¶nnen â idealerweise Ã¼ber die eher ruhigeren Wintermonate.

Wir bedauern diese Unannehmlichkeit, dennoch mÃ¶chten wir um VerstÃ¤ndnis bitten, dass die Nachbesserung in Ihrem Sinne geschieht.

Alle ab sofort versendeten Rahmen und KomplettrÃ¤der verfÃ¼gen natÃ¼rlich bereits Ã¼ber entsprechend verstÃ¤rkte Sitzstreben. Sollten Sie unsicher sein, ob Ihr Rahmen bereits Ã¼ber die Gussets verfÃ¼gt, genÃ¼gt ein Blick auf die Innenseite der Strebe, oberhalb des Gelenks am Ausfallende. Hier sollten auf beiden Seiten die VerstÃ¤rkungsbleche zu erkennen sein.

Die Modelle Fanes Enduro Signature, sowie Fanes Enduro 2.0 sind hiervon nicht betroffen, da diese Ã¼ber eine andere Sitzstrebenkonstruktion verfÃ¼gen.


----------



## Dschiehses (7. November 2012)

Würde es nicht ausreichen, wenn wir selbst die Streben ausbauen und nur die zu Euch hinschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. November 2012)

Sehr löblich!


----------



## burn23 (7. November 2012)

Och nee! Oh man das ist aber sehr ärgerlich :-(
Mir wärs auch lieber NUR die Sitzstreben zuschicken zu müssen, alles andere wäre ne Riesen Aktion.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Incredible S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speedi (7. November 2012)

Zum Glück habe ich mich gegen das Fanes entschieden !


----------



## Spacetime (7. November 2012)

Und hast dir ein Scratch gekauft ?


----------



## JpunktF (7. November 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Und hast dir ein Scratch gekauft ?


----------



## bakter_town (7. November 2012)

für einen rahmen der 1600 Flocken mit Lackierung kostet..... nicht so geil..... 
dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die verstärkete Version hält.


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

vor allem zum zweiten mal der gleiche fehler, die erste version der strebe wurde doch auch schon nachträglich mit einem gusset "verschönert"...


----------



## Speedi (7. November 2012)

Na ja, überall wo es nicht hält klebt man halt ein Gusset drauf und fertig.
Der Hinterbau ist klar der Schwachpunkt des Fanes, vielleicht sollte man da noch mal Komplet nacharbeiten!


----------



## Piefke (7. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist klar der Schwachpunkt des Fanes, vielleicht sollte man da noch mal Komplet nacharbeiten!


Mein Hinterbau hält seit 1,5 Jahren 95 kg und gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedi (7. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau hält seit 1,5 Jahren 95 kg und gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche ab.



Dann ist ja alles klar, @Alutech: die Rückrufaktion kann gestoppt werden!


----------



## grey (7. November 2012)

lol


----------



## Ganiscol (7. November 2012)

Eigentlich sollte man diesen Thread gleich nach dem ersten Post schliessen und anpinnen - damit die Schlaumeier und Besserwisser nicht wie die Schmeissfliegen mit ihren ungefragten Meinungen darüber herfallen.


----------



## tgcj (7. November 2012)

Was heisst das für bestellte Fanes die noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden?
Verschiebt sich da der Liefertermin oder ergeben sich dadurch keine Probleme?


----------



## Landus (7. November 2012)

Schade, würde auch lieber nur die Streben zurückschicken, das ganze bike zu verpacken und hin und her zu schicken ist ein riesen Aufwand. Ganz zu schweigen von eventuell auftretenden Schäden, die durch den Transport verursacht werden können.

Wäre schön, zu erfahren, ob man die Streben einzeln einschicken kann. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Piefke (7. November 2012)

Aus einem anderen Beitrag:


hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Strebe kann man selbstverständlich einzeln einschicken, habe mit Jü gerade gemailt. Das zusätzliche Gusset soll übrigens nur 20 g ausmachen.....das spare ich dann wieder durch weniger Kettenfett ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (7. November 2012)

Ein Foto von diesem Gusset währe mal super.
Würde es auch super finden wenn es eine kleine Anleitung geben würde wie man den Hinterbau ausbaut (auf was man achten sollte, usw.) Das gesamte Bike zu verschicken ist ja doch eher umständlich. Vor allem wen man wie ich den Karton entsorgt hat...


----------



## Dampfsti (7. November 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man diesen Thread gleich nach dem ersten Post schliessen und anpinnen - damit die Schlaumeier und Besserwisser nicht wie die Schmeissfliegen mit ihren ungefragten Meinungen darüber herfallen.




So schauts aus.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. November 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man diesen Thread gleich nach dem ersten Post schliessen und anpinnen - damit die Schlaumeier und Besserwisser nicht wie die Schmeissfliegen mit ihren ungefragten Meinungen darüber herfallen.





Dampfsti schrieb:


> So schauts aus.


Genau!!! Frechheit ! Nestbeschmutzer raus hier!!!! 
Kann keinen Beitrag erkennen, welcher irgendwie unter die Gürtellinie geht oder in irgendeiner Weise aggressiv ist. 
Soll man jetzt als Betroffener vor Freude auf die Knie sinken oder was?
Hier gibt es einige, welche Monate und länger auf ihr Bike gewartet haben und jetzt die Kiste schon wieder zerlegen und einschicken müssen.
Das jetzt nicht die Sektkorken knallen ist ja wohl normal.
Finde es natürlich trotzdem super, das das Problem von Jürgen offen angegangen wird und nicht versucht wird es zu vertuschen.


----------



## Birk (7. November 2012)

Mein Rahmen, der letzten Samstag geliefert wurde, kam übrigens schon mit verstärkter Sitzstrebe.  
Würde mal annehmen, das durch das Hydroforming an der Stelle, das Material einfach zu dünn geworden ist?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2012)

@_Saddamchen_
ich denke dass sollte eher gegen Kommentare wie
"Zum Glück habe ich mich gegen das Fanes entschieden"

usw. gehen

zumindest wars meine Intention...

Klar ists net optimal und sicher auch net in Jü´s Sinne wenn er nachbessern muss.

Genug geschwafelt jetzt...


 @_Birk_,  Na dann passts doch


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2012)

Birk schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen, der letzten Samstag geliefert wurde, kam übrigens schon mit verstärkter Sitzstrebe.
> Würde mal annehmen, das durch das Hydroforming an der Stelle, das Material einfach zu dünn geworden ist?



Kannst du davon mal ein Foto machen und posten? Würde mich interessieren wie das ausschaut.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> @_Saddamchen_
> ich denke dass sollte eher gegen Kommentare wie
> "Zum Glück habe ich mich gegen das Fanes entschieden"
> 
> ...



Meine ebenfalls.


----------



## wildsau.com (8. November 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Kannst du davon mal ein Foto machen und posten? Würde mich interessieren wie das ausschaut.
> 
> Ein Foto wäre hilfreich


----------



## Firstkiller (8. November 2012)

Ich find das mit der Rückrufaktion auch Schade das es nötig ist aber Top das Jürgen es macht !


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2012)

Ich dachte das Alutech immer selber die Rahmen baut. Ist das beim Fanes nicht mehr so?


----------



## Hoppes (8. November 2012)

Made in Taiwan. Ausnahme Pinion
Was ich als halber Asiate nicht als Abwertung verstehe 
Ärgert mich trotzdem mit der Strebe...aber besser so als knick knack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. November 2012)

selbst das Pinion sieht an den Schweißnähten eher nach Taiwan aus .... auch wenn der Jü gut schweißen kann


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Made in Taiwan. Ausnahme Pinion
> Was ich als halber Asiate nicht als Abwertung verstehe
> Ärgert mich trotzdem mit der Strebe...aber besser so als knick knack



Made in Asia muss nicht schlecht sein. Wie schwer ist eigentlich ein Fanes?


----------



## valdus (8. November 2012)

Sinnvolle Aufbauten werden sich wohl im Bereich von 14-17kg bewegen.
Kommt halt drauf an was du investieren willst und was das Bike alles mitmachen soll.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Made in Asia muss nicht schlecht sein.



Natürlich nicht, viele, vielleicht sogar die meisten grossen Hersteller lassen in Asien schweißen. Auf meinem BMC steht auch nur "Designed in Switzerland" - weil der Rahmen in Tawain geschweißt wurde. Hat mich nicht davon abgehalten das Bike zu kaufen. Und die Rohre klingen Stellenweise wirklich wie eine Cola Dose, auch nahe an den Nähten. Aber es hält.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> selbst das Pinion sieht an den Schweißnähten eher nach Taiwan aus .... auch wenn der Jü gut schweißen kann


aber der Jü Schweißt doch nicht selber das Pinion-Getriebe


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber der Jü Schweißt doch nicht selber das Pinion-Getriebe



hm, das Getrieb bestimmt nicht  ... die Allmountain Pinion ist zum Teil noch vom Jü geschweißt (vielleicht auch die Enduro) , ich meine zumindest die Getriebeaufnahme am Rahmen hat er geschweißt der Rest des Rahmen wird in Taiwan gefertigt.


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau hält seit 1,5 Jahren 95 kg und gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche ab.





Speedi schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles klar, @Alutech: die Rückrufaktion kann gestoppt werden!



 @Speedi: Der Rückruf bezieht sich auf die Sitzstreben der Fanes V3, welche anders konstruiert sind und anders produziert werden, als die Streben der Vorgängerversionen (jetzt Hydroforming), was auch in der Mitteilung von Alutech zu lesen steht. Die Fanes V3 gibt es seit Ende Juni 2012. 

Und bevor hier noch irgendwas verwechselt wird, ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Zitat aus der Meldung von Alutech (übrigens der Anfang): 



> Wir haben leider festgestellt, dass es bei Fahrer/innen *über 85Kg*und *harter Fahrweise langfristig* zu Materialermüdung im hinteren Teil der Sitzstreben kommen kann. Dadurch können sich *Verformungen* einstellen, die die *einwandfreie Funktion* des Hinterbaus *negativ beeinflussen bzw. das Bauteil zerstören*.



Es betrifft also gar nicht jeden Fahrer, wobei ich jedem empfehlen würde, die Nachbesserung durchführen zu lassen. Vielleicht will man das Bike ja mal verkaufen....(nur hypothetisch gemeint).

Ein Bild gibt es übrigens auf der Alutech-HP:


----------



## Hightower78 (10. November 2012)

Was ist denn ne harte Fahrweise? :-D


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (10. November 2012)

Rischdisch!


----------



## Hightower78 (10. November 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das bei noch nix zu erkenen ist. trotz 2xLac Blanc und etlichen Hometrail-sessions..... und das bei knapp über 117 kg komplett mit ausrüstung...


----------



## Hightower78 (10. November 2012)

boah was rechtschreibfehler.....


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Es gibt da so einen "Ändern"-Button...dient der Korrektur


----------



## Hightower78 (10. November 2012)

;-)


----------



## 100 Oktan (11. November 2012)

Speedi schrieb:


> Na ja, überall wo es nicht hält klebt man halt ein Gusset drauf und fertig.
> Der Hinterbau ist klar der Schwachpunkt des Fanes, vielleicht sollte man da noch mal Komplet nacharbeiten!



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Die Sitzstreben von vorne an neu konstruieren, das wäre sinnvoll. Sind die meisten V3.0 Streben sowieso schon an der Unterseite nachgeschweißt worden, weil sie da zu schwachen waren. Jetzt kommt noch ein Verstärkungsblech dran...

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das (Neukonstruktion) nicht passieren wird. So ein Hydroformingwerkzeug ist nicht billig und muss sich erstmal amortisieren.

Trotzdem hat Jürgen mit der Rückrufaktion viel Mut und vorallem Interesse an zufriedenen Kunden gezeigt. Zwar ist es bitter das neue Bike schon wieder auseinanderbauen zu müssen, aber immer noch besser als mit gebrochener Strebe auf der Strecke zu bleiben, auch wenn es für die meisten Kunden eine Zeit lang dauern wird, bis sich ein Riss bildet.

Bin ja mal gespannt wie es mit den Carbonstreben wird? Wünsche dem Jürgen damit mehr Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (11. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> die Kettenstrebe hat nichts mit den Druckstreben und den 85 Kg zu tun. Als ich letzten Samstag einen Rahmen beim Jü abgeholt habe hat er mit gezeigt was an der KETTENSTREBE falsch gemacht wurde. Es ist ein Fehler der/ des Schweißers gewesen und die betroffenen KETTENSTREBEN wurden nicht nach Jürgens vorgaben geschweißt was er jetzt bei einigen Dutzend nachholen darf.
> 
> Die Druckstrebe wird vorsorglich verstärkt da es bei einer Strebe eines Alutechtestfahrers zu leichter Ermüdung kam. wirklich etwas passiert ist also nicht und wie es sich für einen Aufmerksamen "Fanes-Vater" gehört der möchte das alle lange, viel und unverletzt Spaß mit ihrer Fanes haben , Arbeitet Jürgen lieber die Streben noch mal, bevor wirklich etwas passiert..... Also im Großen und ganzen Gürtel und Hosenträger für die Fanesfahrer



fyi


----------



## Ganiscol (12. November 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> [....] Sind die meisten V3.0 Streben sowieso schon an der Unterseite nachgeschweißt worden, weil sie da zu schwachen waren. Jetzt kommt noch ein Verstärkungsblech dran...



Das habe ich ja zuerst auch mal so gesehen, aber wenn man sich das Foto anschaut, dann sieht man, dass die Strebe unten offen ist. Vielleicht hätte er es einfach zuspachteln sollen?  Womöglich hat es also nicht (ausschliesslich) was mit verstärken zu tun. 



> Trotzdem hat Jürgen mit der Rückrufaktion viel Mut und vorallem Interesse an zufriedenen Kunden gezeigt. Zwar ist es bitter das neue Bike schon wieder auseinanderbauen zu müssen, aber immer noch besser als mit gebrochener Strebe auf der Strecke zu bleiben, auch wenn es für die meisten Kunden eine Zeit lang dauern wird, bis sich ein Riss bildet.



Es geht hier ja um die Sitzstrebe. Und die ist, wie der Jü an anderer Stelle schrieb, bisher noch bei keinem Kunden gerissen oder verbogen. Das haben die intern als potenzielle Schwachstelle ausgemacht und bessern jetzt prophylaktisch nach. Vermutlich würde es die meisten gar nie betreffen. Aber Sicherheit muss an erster Stelle stehen und zwar nicht erst nachdem was passiert ist.


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

in den Schlitz kommt eine Verstärkung deshalb ist die Strebe unten auch verschweißt, die Schweißnaht ist also keine Zusätzliche Panzerung der Strebe wie schon mal angenommen wurde


----------



## AlutechCycles (12. November 2012)

Uns haben einige Kunden gefragt, ob es in Ordnung wäre nur die Sitzstrebe einzusenden um so die Verpackung zu vereinfachen. 
Grundsätzlich haben wir damit kein Problem, jedoch geschieht die De-/Montage dann ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr. Wir gehen von entsprechendem Fachwissen und vor allem dem richtigen Werkzeug aus. Außerdem brauchen wir Ketten- und Sitzstrebe im Verbund eingeschickt.

Wir haben in unserem Blog eine Seite eingerichtet, wo man eine Anleitung als PDF runterladen kann und sich außerdem über den aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand informieren kann.


----------



## wildsau.com (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe meine Sitzstrebe zu Alutech geschickt und ohne NAchbesserung wieder zurückbekommen, da sie laut Jürgen der Serie 5 zuzuordnen ist, welche von der Materialermüdung nicht betroffen ist. Es ist also nicht automatisch jede Sitzstrebe betroffen und wird gleich nachgebessert. Was an der Serie 5 anders gemacht wurde, weiß ich jedoch auch nicht. Vllt hat dazu ja noch jemand Infos.

Grüße aus dem Blackforest


----------



## valdus (8. Dezember 2012)

Juergen weiss es bestimmt ;-)


----------



## wildsau.com (8. Dezember 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> Juergen weiss es bestimmt ;-)




Bestimmt  Wollt ihn deswegen jetzt nicht nerven  

Hauptsache das Ding hält. Hab mich eben erst gewundert beim Auspacken was da los ist.Ob es vergessen wurde. Dann hab ich gegoogelt und nichts gefunden. Es wurde auch auf der Homepage nicht erwähnt, dass es wieder nur eine Kleinserie betrifft. Es war immer von allen 3.0 Fanes die rede...


----------



## Rines (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir selbiges. Aber es steht in der Rechnung, also da liegt ein Zettel dabei ;-)


----------



## Landus (10. Dezember 2012)

Gerade eben habe ich die Sitzstreben demontiert, und jetzt lese ich hier, dass die Sitzstreben inklusive Kettenstreben eingeschickt werden müssen. Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund? Wollte mir eigentlich nicht die Arbeit machen und den ganzen Antrieb auch noch abnehmen


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Gerade eben habe ich die Sitzstreben demontiert, und jetzt lese ich hier, dass die Sitzstreben inklusive Kettenstreben eingeschickt werden müssen. Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund? Wollte mir eigentlich nicht die Arbeit machen und den ganzen Antrieb auch noch abnehmen




um zu sehen ob die Kettenstrebe eine von denen ist wo der Schweißer nicht ganz bei der Sache war  ..... ja richtig Kombiniert, der Hinterbau hat vielleicht zwei Probleme wenn es dicke kommt, eine Druckstrebe die nachgeben könnte und eine Kettenstrebe die Handwerklich Falsch geschweißt wurde, es kann aber auch nur eines der Dinge sein oder bestenfalls gar keines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das def Ablauf reibungslos und vorbildlich funktioniert.
Habe mein Bike nun schon länger wieder und das Ganze ging super schnell.
Donnerstag verschickt, und am nächsten Mittwoch hatte ich das Bike mit nem neuen Hinterbau wieder vor der Tür stehen. 

Was soll man dazu noch sagen außer: Respekt, super Service ich bereue nichts  

MfG


----------



## wildsau.com (10. Dezember 2012)

Service war wirklich ziemlich schnell! Habe jetzt auch eine eingestampfte 5 auf der Sitzstrebe für die Serie stehend.


----------



## Firstkiller (11. Dezember 2012)

Kann nur meinen Vorrednern zustimmen  ! Bei mir lief auch alles sehr schnell und reibungslos ! Top Service und für mich ein grund mehr Alutech noch lange treu zu sein.


----------



## 100 Oktan (25. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig bei der Demontage des Hinterbaus zum Einsenden wegen Nacharbeit der Sitzstreben Fotos von den Einzelteilen gemacht?

Würde mich interessieren wie die Lagerstellen aufgebaut sind.

Speziell das Horst Link bzw. der Aufbau dieses Lagers würde mich interessieren.

Fotos wären super.

Wer darüberhinaus auch noch Fotos vom Schwingenhauptlager (Kettenstreben) der Pinion Fanes hat darf die gerne auch noch zeigen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab zwar kein Foto gemacht als ich alles demontiert hatte, jedoch gibt es auf der Alutech Homepage eine ordentliche Explosionszeichnung als PDF (Ersatzteilliste unter Datenblätter in der Artikelbeschreibung zum Rahmen). In dieser kann man schön die in der Kettenstrebe, eingepressten Kunststoffbuchsen  und auch sonstige Details erkennen.
Für die Pinion-Version habe ich so ein PDF jedoch noch nicht gesehen. Vermutlich werden die Lagerungen ähnlich oder sogar gleich aufgebaut sein, Gleichteileprinzip wird ja immer gerne genommen um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## 100 Oktan (26. Dezember 2012)

Die PDF Datei habe ich mir schon angesehen. Danke für den Hinweis. Ist mir allerdings nicht detailliert genug. Da kann man z.B. nicht erkenne wo ein Gewinde sitzt und wie genau gekontert wird. Ich kanns mir zwar denken würde es aber gerne etwas genauer sehen wollen.

Das Horst Link ist beim Pinion wie beim Standard Bike gleich. Das Hauptlager ist allerdings ganz anders.

Irgend jemand hat es doch bestimmt fotografiert...


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Dezember 2012)

Falls es dir hilft kann ich dir zumindest für die Horstlink-Lagerung eine Beschreibung zu den Bauteilen geben.
Gekontert wird am Horstlink mittels der Bauteilnr. 5 (Igus Lagerschraube) welches in die Lagerachse (Bauteilnr. 6) eingeschraubt wird.
Bei mir war jedoch die Lagerschraube links und rechts jeweils von innen verschraubt und nicht wie in der Explosionszeichnung dargestellt außen.
Die Lagerachse hat nur das Innengewinde zur Aufnahme der Lagerschraube und wird lediglich durchgesteckt. Sie benötigt falls man sich nicht sicher ist ob man nun an der Schraube dran ist oder an der Lagerachse, den größeren Inbus (im Vergleich zur Lagerschraube). 
Die Kunststofflager (Nr. 11) sind in die Kettenstrebe eingesteckt oder auch gepresst (habe nicht versucht diese zu demontieren kann es deshalb nicht genau sagen).


----------



## 100 Oktan (26. Dezember 2012)

@ Ropo123:

Vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen.

Habe noch eine Frage. Du hast geschrieben, dass mit dem Bauteil 5 gekontert wird. Bist Du Dir sicher?

Wenn die Bauteile 5 und 6 gegeneinander gekontert werden, wie wird dann das axiale Lagerpiel eingestellt?

Das krieg ich noch nicht ganz auf die Reihe...!?

Ist da noch ein Gewindestift (Umgangssprachlich: Madenschrauben) im Bauteil 6? Das wäre für mich logisch.
Damit könnte man mit den Bauteilen 5 und 6 das axiale Lagerspiel einstellen und im Anschluss mit dem Gewindestift kontern. Ist das so?

Darum wären für mich eben Fotos von den Einzelteilen hilfreich. Wenn Du keine hast, kann man nichts machen. Vielleicht hat jemand anders welche gemacht.

Für Deine Anleitung hast Du auf jeden Fall meinen Dank.


----------



## Ropo123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Also es gibt keinen Gewindestift der das Bauteil 6 hält. Mittels der Schraube 5 wird das axiale "Spiel" eingestellt bzw. besser gesagt lediglich die Achse 6 in Position gehalten.
Da die Schraube aus Alu besteht und geschätzt ein M4er Gewinde hat, dass leicht abreissen könnte, sollte man sie auch nicht zu stark anziehen.
Damit sich das ganze dann nicht löst ist die Schraube mit der blauen Schraubensicherung (wenn Loctyte dann normalerweise mittelfest) gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin. also als ich meine Strebe zu Alutech geschicjt habe, habe ich vorher schriftlich angefragt. Alutech sagte mir dann das sie die Sitzstrebe im Verbund mit Kettenstrebe haben wollen. So erspart man sich das Horstlink gedöns


----------



## Ropo123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Da haste recht, jedoch muss in diesem Fall die Kette getrennt werden.
Wenn man dies nicht möchte, muss die Kettenstrebe von der Sitzstrebe getrennt werden.


----------



## Hightower78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ajo. Ich hab en kettenschloss und da bot es sich an alles im verbund zu schicken.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Lager sind doch Ratzfatz auseinandergeschraubt...
Warum sollte man da die Kette trennen???
Klar bei nem Schloss wärs das einfachste, wenn allerdings die Kette vernietet ist, zerleg ich lieber.


Ich muss später eh nochmal das Spiel kontrollieren und kann dann ein Bild machen...
Ist ganz einfach..

 @_100 Oktan_ mit der Madenschraube zum Kontern hast du recht. 

Und die innere Senkkopfschraube die in den Lagerbolzen eingeschraubt wird, ist eine M8 Senkkopf.

Wohlgemerkt bei der Fanes Enduro 3.0.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Da haste recht, jedoch muss in diesem Fall die Kette getrennt werden.
> Wenn man dies nicht möchte, muss die Kettenstrebe von der Sitzstrebe getrennt werden.



Die Kette kannst Du über die Stützstrebe ziehen. Da gibt es keine Querverbindung.


----------



## Piefke (27. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Kette kannst Du über die Stützstrebe ziehen. *Da gibt es keine Querverbindung.*


Bei meiner Fanes schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt....habe ich sogar meinen MudGuard dran befestigt.....dann hatte ich die Kette wohl doch geöffnet....


----------



## Ropo123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @_100 Oktan_ mit der Madenschraube zum Kontern hast du recht.
> 
> ...


Ja ihr habt Recht mit der Madenschraube in dem Lagerbolzen, damit wird die Einschraubtiefe von Nr. 5 begrenzt um das axiale Lagerspiel abzustimmen. Das Teil ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Ihr könnt die Kette ja einfach mitschicken 

G.


----------



## ollo (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr könnt die Kette ja einfach mitschicken
> 
> G.



 ich hoffe Deine Messerscharfe Logig bleibt Dir und uns lange erhalten


----------



## 100 Oktan (30. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich muss später eh nochmal das Spiel kontrollieren und kann dann ein Bild machen...
> Ist ganz einfach..
> ...



Danke für Deine kompetente Antwort. (Ist ehrlich und nicht zynisch gemeint.)

Wenn Du auch noch Bilder veröffentlichen könntest wäre das top.

Solltest Du ein Pinion Fanes haben und das Schwingenhauptlager auch nochmal öffnen bzw. zerlegen müssen, wäre ich auch hier an Bildern bzw. einer kleinen Beschreibung interessiert.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2012)

Eine Pinion hab ich leider nicht... (die nächste wird eine)

Aber hier die gewünschten Bilder.

Ich hoffe man kanns erkennen, hab nur den Lagerbolzen Fotografiert.


----------



## 100 Oktan (1. Januar 2013)

@ Dampfsti:

Super, jetzt ist die Sache glasklar.

DANKE


----------



## Banana Joe (8. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem versand per post vom komplettrad.

Wollte auch erst die streben ausbauen aber mich nun doch entschieden das ganze rad zu versenden. Nur habe ich angst das die pappnasen der post mein armes bike verschrabbeln . Man soll das bike ja ohne laufräder abgeben, was machen die dann damit? Stehts dann erstmal ein tag ohne laufräder irgendwo auf dem boden herum?


----------



## Firstkiller (8. Januar 2013)

ich hab meins im Versandkarton ohne Vorderrad aber mit Hinterrad Versand ! Und es hat alles Super schnell und ohne Probleme funktioniert. Das mit den Laufrädern bezieht sich wohl auf den Versandkarton da das Bike in den auch nur ohne Vorderes rein passt.


----------



## Banana Joe (8. Januar 2013)

Woher hast du den versandkarton? Oder meinst du den womit das bike bei dir ankam? Den habe ich nämlich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem versand per post vom komplettrad.
> 
> Wollte auch erst die streben ausbauen aber mich nun doch entschieden das ganze rad zu versenden. Nur habe ich angst das die pappnasen der post mein armes bike verschrabbeln . Man soll das bike ja ohne laufräder abgeben, was machen die dann damit? Stehts dann erstmal ein tag ohne laufräder irgendwo auf dem boden herum?



Was meinst Du, wie Alutech mit den Rädern bei der Montage umgeht? Wenn es ohne Mängel bei Dir eintraf, werden sie es wohl noch einmal schaffen.
Da der Versand durch Alutech veranlasst wird, ist auch die Haftung bei Verlust geklärt. Aber auch hier gilt: Den Hinweg zu Dir hat die Post ja wohl auch geschafft.

Ach ja, und wenn man bei einem Versenderbike den Karton wegwirft, ist man selbst schuld. In dem Fall musst Du wohl beim freundlichen Bike-Dealer um die Ecke höflich nach einem Karton fragen oder doch den Hinterbau ausbauen und versenden.


----------



## Banana Joe (8. Januar 2013)

Also alutech vertraue ich da das sie gut mit den bikes umgehen (ich gehe mal davon aus sie packen selbst und überlassen das nicht der dhl). Aber das meinte ich doch garnicht.

@hasadeur: da hast du mich falsch verstanden. alutech hab ich in meinem satz garnicht erwähnt.

Ich meine ich bringe mein bike zur post ohne laufräder drücke denen das in die hand und dann?


----------



## Rad-ab (8. Januar 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ich meine ich bringe mein bike zur post ohne laufräder drücke denen das in die hand und dann?



Dann werden sie es Dir wohl wieder zurück in die Hand drücken
und Dich bitten es ordnungsgemäß entsprechend den DHL AGBs zu verpacken....


----------



## Banana Joe (8. Januar 2013)

na also danke Rad-ab damit ist die frage geklärt, ok ich hätte die frage direkt anders formulieren sollen.


----------



## Bukk (10. Januar 2013)

Hinterbau abgebaut 1h. Verschickt und wieder entgegengenommen 2 Tage (Hut ab!). Zusammengebaut 1,5h.

Subber Sach. Und die vielen Kratzer sind auch wieder rauspoliert


----------



## Hightower78 (10. Januar 2013)

Hatte nach nicht mal ner woche auch meine getauschte strebe! 
1A Service.!!!


----------



## wildsau.com (10. Januar 2013)

Hightower78 schrieb:


> Hatte nach nicht mal ner woche auch meine getauschte strebe!
> 1A Service.!!!



Ist sie getauscht worden oder nur geprüft und das serien 5 zeichen angebracht?


----------



## Hightower78 (10. Januar 2013)

hatte sitz und kettenstrebe im verbund verschickt. sitzstrebe wurde getauscht.


----------



## Bukk (10. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir wurden beidseitig Verstärkungen aufgeschweißt, sowie die Schweißnähte der Kettenstrebe Richtung Rahmen verstärkt. Dann kam eine Nummer drauf. Aber nicht die '5'. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bedeutet eine vorhandene '5' das der Hinterbau schon aus einer neueren CHarge stammt und nicht bearbeitet werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (10. Januar 2013)

also meine wurde getauscht, da entschichten-schweissen-beschichten wohl zulange gedauert hätte.


----------



## wildsau.com (10. Januar 2013)

Bukk schrieb:


> Genau das bedeutet die 5.


----------



## schueffi (11. Januar 2013)

also mein Hinterbau ist seit 14. Nov bei Alutech. So schnell wie bei dir gehts also nicht immer ;-) .(Hab aber auch das Fanes Design Nr. 2, schätz mal dass das der Grund für die längere Wartezeit ist)


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Januar 2013)

Wollte bei mir auch mal nachschauen aber habe gar keine nummer entdeckt. Also serie 0?


----------



## Dschiehses (12. Januar 2013)

Wo müsste diese '5' denn stehen?


----------



## Banana Joe (12. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau.com (12. Januar 2013)

@Banana Joe: Weißt du dann auch was an der Serie 5 Sitzstrebe im Gegensatz zur Vorserie anders ist? Wenn die Serie 5 halten würde, wieso werden dann Neubikes trotzdem mit dem Gusset  verkauft?


----------



## metal1986 (18. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob es auch mgl. ist anhand der Rahmennummer festzustellen ob man einen V5 Hinterbau hat oder nicht?
Dann könnte man sich nämlich ggf. das einschicken sparen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ich Jürgen nicht komplett mißverstanden habe, war diese ganze Rückrufaktion eine für Alutech sehr teure Ente, allerdings selbst ins Leben gerufen.
Ich würde einfach mal eine Mail an Alutech schicken und fragen, wie es sich entsprechend mit der eigenen Fanes verhält. Jürgen wird dann wohl entweder sagen "schick her" oder "lass es".


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Februar 2015)

Wie genau meinst du das mit der Ente?

Zu viel Wind um nichts gemacht, also ist das garnicht so schlimm wie publiziert? Oder wie darf man das verstehen?

Habe selber einen der ersten Rahmen der 3ten Generation und auch nirgends ne Nr. In der Strebe eingestanzt. Bringe fahrfertig auch locke an die 100Kg auf die Waage, und meine Strebe hat bis jetzt noch keinen Mucks gemacht. Also kann ich mir schon vorstellen das das alles nicht so tragisch ist.

Wollte meine Fanes nur damals nicht einschicken weil ich so lange drauf gewartet habe und sie dann auch endlich fahren wollte.


----------



## metal1986 (18. Februar 2015)

Antwort vom Jürgen:
"
das ist alle schnee von vorgestern...soll bedeuten alles ist gut. es muss nicht getauscht werden oder so. diese rückrufaktion ist schon lange beendet...ride on
"

Also wohl nicht mehr aktuell - ob es neue Erkentnisse gibt und daher nicht mehr nötig ist oder ob es einfach nicht nötig ist, da mein Rahmen einer neueren Charge angehört weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall ne Mail mit Rahmennummer geschrieben und obige Antwort erhalten. 
Übrigens total schnell der Jürgen! Hat keine 2 Stunden gedauert. ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Februar 2015)

Aha, ok.

Japp Service und Kommunikation sind beim Jürgen einfach nur Spitze.

Ok, dann mach ich mir kein Kopp und jage den Hobel weiterhin durch den Wald.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2015)

Die Ente hast Du richtig verstanden.


----------



## nrgmac (5. März 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Japp Service und Kommunikation sind beim Jürgen einfach nur Spitze.



Und genau aus dem Grund habe ich gestern eine Fanes gekauft und werde mich von meinen Rockys trennen. 
War am 30.12. mit Frauchen beim Jü in der "Firma" und sind super nett und kompetent beraten worden.
Muss man auch mal schreiben, dass was super läuft! Normalerweise wird hier im Forum immer nur gemault...


----------

